# 2005 Litespeed Firenze Opinions



## merp (Apr 24, 2006)

I was thinking about buying one of the 2005 Litespeed Firenze frames Colorado Cyclist has for sale. I've read through the user reviews here, and most seem positive. However, a few did mention frame flex - specifically flex around the BB area.

My biggest concern is how much flex this frame has. Is there a lot of flex around the BB? Would I notice it during hard efforts? I'd appreciate comments from anyone who has had this frame.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Tell us a little about you. How tall and what do you weigh, what bike are you currently on and what set up? What type of riding do you do?


----------



## merp (Apr 24, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> Tell us a little about you. How tall and what do you weigh, what bike are you currently on and what set up? What type of riding do you do?



5'10" 170lbs. Currently riding an aluminum frame. Looking to use the frame for my main training ride.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What you are getting is one of the most awesome forks, my opinion as I have two of them and a very good frame. At your weight you should be fine unless you are a total gear masher. The frame is basically what Litespeed used to sell as the Arenberg which I had one for a while. Its straight gauge 3.2 tubing and while it's not the lightest it did have an awesome ride. The finish on the tubing isn't as refined as the Arensberg. As far as bottom bracket flex I could never get the chainring to rub of the Arensberg but could and have a several aluminum frames. For the money I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

I have the 2004 Firenze full Ultegra 9 sp and have been very happy with it. I believe it is the same frame (different fork possibly) and I do not consider it to be at all flexible. I am smaller than you 5''7" and 140# but have been riding for many years and can't detect any more flex in this frame than an of the other 10+ bikes I have owned. See my post on weight weenies for additional info. "sub 16# bike for less than $2000.00"

JB


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I recently bought the 2005 Firenze frameset. I detect no flex in the bb area....as a matter of fact, my 1993 Classic did flex somewhat, but nothing bothersome.
As far as frame finish, after two months of ownership I completely refinished the raw satin frame by wire brushing it. It looks like a completely different bike now.....much nicer.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

Firenze has oversized tubes making it significantly stiffer than the Arenberg was. I have both, including 55cm Firenze '04 Ultegra 9sp (ridden twice) I'd consider selling. You could private email me to discuss it.
Chris


----------



## popdelusions (Aug 22, 2006)

Is anybody racing this frame? I've been considering Ti after having to dispose of a CF frame. I guess I'm reluctant to spend a ton of money on something that's bound to see a lot of abuse this is really appealing for the current closout price but I'm wondering if anyone's been using it for anything but training, rec rides, etcetera...I'm looking for something that'd be useful for general road racing -- something that's not a pig of a climber, stiff enough for sprinting and a good enough cornering bike for the occasional crit. Any experiences?


----------

